# United Super Turf 2 experiences?



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

With my order from SSS on hold due to lack of supply, I'm starting to consider ordering elsewhere so I don't miss the timing on my front yard reno this fall. It's almost gly time, but I don't want to gly without having seed in hand.

I saw that United Seeds has a bunch of their Super Turf 2 (93%4th Millennium, Valkyrie LS, Dynamite GLS and Titanium 2LS TTTF, and 7% Everest KBG). It seems like a pretty good quality. Anyone have any experiences with it, or even some pictures?

Important qualities I'm looking for:
- Heat tolerant for 100'+ California summers 
- Decent shade tolerance since I have some shady areas under trees 
- Dark green color
- Traffic tolerance for kids and a big oaf black lab


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

@spaceman_spiff I reno'd with SuperTurf II and I have been quite pleased. My thoughts on your are below.

- Heat tolerant but will still needs water. If you have irrigation this is a non-issue. 
- Establishes very well in shade assuming it some sun. How much sun per day does your area get? Very dense shade would probably be better off with a fine fescue. 
- The color is incredible. Especially when properly fed...very dark green. Probably it's strongest trait. 
- Good traffic tolerance. The % of KBG helps self-repair any damaged spots.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

@Allan-00 
Awesome, thank you.

I definitely have irrigation. I'm in northern CA, so during July and August, the sunny portions of my yard get absolutely nuked by the sun for 8-10 hours a day. Temps have been over 100 for probably 6 weeks now.

I've got some shady spots under trees that will get 3-5 hours per day, so there's definitely some sun, just not the full exposure.

Pure TTTF is probably best from a sun exposure standpoint, but the self-repair of KBG is definitely preferred so I don't have to overseed my high-traffic areas every year.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Wow, I ordered a 25lb bag and it was marked shipped within 24 minutes.


----------



## Kstawski (Aug 30, 2020)

I ordered the same from United Seed - good luck! I love United Seed. I got mine 2 days after ordering.


----------



## GCGreen (Sep 14, 2019)

I overseeded a lawn with ST2 a few years ago and liked it. Added 4th Mil with an overseed the following year. Doing a reno with it this year.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

GCGreen said:


> I overseeded a lawn with ST2 a few years ago and liked it. Added 4th Mil with an overseed the following year. Doing a reno with it this year.


Looks great! Yours was one of the first hits that came up when I searched for it.

So when you overseeded, you just added MORE 4th Mill?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@GCGreen what's the hoc on those images? It looks nice.


----------



## GCGreen (Sep 14, 2019)

Went with a 2" cut. Really liked it at that height. One day a lady walking by asked me if I had installed artificial turf. Ha. Best compliment ever.


----------



## GCGreen (Sep 14, 2019)

spaceman_spiff said:


> GCGreen said:
> 
> 
> > I overseeded a lawn with ST2 a few years ago and liked it. Added 4th Mil with an overseed the following year. Doing a reno with it this year.
> ...


Correct. I added more 4th mil. But the year I bought ST2, 4th mil was either not in the mix or was at a lower percentage than it is now. The ST2 I bought from United recently has 24% 4th mil if I remember correctly.

I did buy additional 4th mil along with the ST2 and plan to add some to the mix to increase the amount of 4th mil I put down in the reno this year. I really liked the impact it had on the lawn when I used it to overseed the ST2 lawn.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I really think you will be happy with that mix I heard only good things. I don't think Everest KBG is aggressive spreading so it won't dominate over time.


----------



## Zimmerman (May 20, 2019)

GCGreen said:


> I overseeded a lawn with ST2 a few years ago and liked it. Added 4th Mil with an overseed the following year. Doing a reno with it this year.


United Seeds need to change the pictures on their site to these!


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I've been extremely happy with this blend. On the right is Super Turf 2 planted this time last year. In the left, is Super Turf 2 planted exactly 1 week ago… had germination in 3 days.

For a TTTF it actually looks better cut shorter ~2.5" than growing longer. I don't expect the KBG in this blend to fill in as much as I would like especially in the shade, so I expect some overseeding will be needed to get things thick.



Color wise this stuff gets dark green but it's a noticeably different color of dark green compared to KBG. Bluegrass has that blueish hue to it, whereas this has an emerald green to it.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

SpiveyJr said:


> I've been extremely happy with this blend. On the right is Super Turf 2 planted this time last year. In the left, is Super Turf 2 planted exactly 1 week ago… had germination in 3 days.
> 
> For a TTTF it actually looks better cut shorter ~2.5" than growing longer. I don't expect the KBG in this blend to fill in as much as I would like especially in the shade, so I expect some overseeding will be needed to get things thick.
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic great color. You don't want to go to thick with TTTF it will probably lead to non stop fungus pressure. Everest kbg is not overly aggressive but will fill in it's a really nice selection. Only drawback is slow to green up in the spring but otherwise a strong choice


----------



## GCGreen (Sep 14, 2019)

M32075 said:


> SpiveyJr said:
> 
> 
> > I've been extremely happy with this blend. On the right is Super Turf 2 planted this time last year. In the left, is Super Turf 2 planted exactly 1 week ago… had germination in 3 days.
> ...


Yes I would agree that it does take its time getting going in the spring but fills in nicely. I had to help it along in the first two years with spoon feeding N in the spring and that helped a lot.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

SpiveyJr said:


> I've been extremely happy with this blend. On the right is Super Turf 2 planted this time last year. In the left, is Super Turf 2 planted exactly 1 week ago… had germination in 3 days.
> 
> For a TTTF it actually looks better cut shorter ~2.5" than growing longer. I don't expect the KBG in this blend to fill in as much as I would like especially in the shade, so I expect some overseeding will be needed to get things thick.
> 
> ...


Looks great, thanks! My bag comes on Wednesday. Hoping to start my front yard reno shortly!


----------



## f_l (Aug 11, 2020)

i really like the super turf II. havent fertilized much and its still very green.


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

GCGreen said:


> spaceman_spiff said:
> 
> 
> > GCGreen said:
> ...


@GCGreen just curious, any reason why you picked 4th mil over titanium G-LS?


----------



## GCGreen (Sep 14, 2019)

ceriano said:


> GCGreen said:
> 
> 
> > spaceman_spiff said:
> ...


Honestly, pretty sure it was because I saw a poster on here who did a 4th mil mono stand and loved to look of it.


----------



## Don_Julio (Aug 16, 2021)

Reno from last fall







I'm currently turning the ugly flower bed in the pictures into more lawn and doing an underground DIY irrigation with 1/2 blu lock pipe. ( it's only 1500sqft) I just purchased more Super Turf II and it has different cultivars for the flower bed so I'm thinking mixing the seed with my left overs from last year to keep everything uniform.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

@Don_Julio Looks great! Do you use a striping kit, or does it look like that naturally with your mower?

My bag of seed comes tomorrow. Looking forward to nuking my front lawn!


----------



## Don_Julio (Aug 16, 2021)

I used a striping kit here. But it's stripes really well on its own without a striper.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I did united seed super turf LS 1 last fall extremely happy with it. No KBG in that one but a nice group of TTTF


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

M32075 said:


> I did united seed super turf LS 1 last fall extremely happy with it. No KBG in that one but a nice group of TTTF


I got 3 bags of ST1 with the same cultivars. Great picks for sure


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> > I did united seed super turf LS 1 last fall extremely happy with it. No KBG in that one but a nice group of TTTF
> ...


You're going to be extremely happy


----------

